# Mrs E (Charm's) Birth Story



## MrsE

Thought I'd come on and update you all whilst our little man is giving us 10 minutes.

Firstly can I say a huge, big fat thank you to Wobbles for keeping you all updated :hugs: and thank you all for your thoughts and wishes.

Right, now for the nitty gritty lol...

Thomas Steven was born at 6.15pm on Wednesday 13th June, weighing a 8lbs 6oz.

I was watching Grease on Saturday evening and felt a small pop and a trickle, went to the toilet and my waters had broken.
Put a thick sanitary pad on and left it for a couple of hours as it was nice and clear and I wanted to make sure I hadn't just had an accident lol :blush: 

So I rang the delivery suite at around 8.30pm and they said that I needed to come in and get checked out but to take my time. So DH finished his tea and off we popped.
Had a little check up and all was fine with bubs so was booked in for induction for Monday 11th.

Hardly had any sleep on sunday night as I was excited and didn't know what was going to happen :happydance: 
Went in at 8.15am Monday morning and was given the first Prostin tablet internally at around 9.30am. I started to get irregular pains, mainly in my back and was monitered and 6 hours later the pains were still coming but not as strongly so the mw went for advice and they decided to give me a second dose.
Had that at around 6.00pm, was still getting irregular pains and my backwas killing so I was given co-codamol, didn't really touch it.
Send DH home at around 9.00pm which was awful, I bawled my eyes out :cry: 
The ward was really noisy, I had no tv/internet and my back was killing so I wandered the corridors and found a nice quiet cool family room to carry my birthing ball to and sat bouncing till 3.00am. Went to bed and had around 4hrs sleep.

Was still getting contractions but was only 1cm and they didn't seem to be doing much so I was told I could have the IV Drip to kick start labour but I'd have to wait for a bed in the delivery suite.
Finally got a bed in the afternoon and got my nighty on and ready and then was told that they had too many high risk patients and they couldn't do me until the wednesday morning :hissy: 
But they offered me a private room in compensation...hmmm. Great, I though a nice rest and be fresh for tomorrow...oooh no.
My room was right outside the nurses bell, so everytime someone rang for a nurse the bell sounded loudly every few seconds until they were seen to...nightmare.
Then I started to get stronger pains around every 30 minutes, had some co-codamol and tried to sleep, had about 3 hrs in 20 mins here and there, as if it wasn't the pain waking me it was the noise.

Anyhow, now to wednesday, the day I get to meet my little suprise :happydance: 
DH arrived at about 8.00am and I was doubled over in pain, with the contractions coming stronger and every few minutes.
DH called the midwife to check me over, she did and said I was only 2cm dilated, but how can that be when I was getting pains every few minutes and I was tired and my back was crippling me.
I was sent to a room on the delivery suite about 9.30am and was in such pain I don't even know what the mw said to me.
They strapped me to the CTG machine and the contractions were every minute and I couldn't sit still with my back killing me.
They hooked me up to the drip anyway but kept it on the lowest dose all the way though, just to make sure the contractions didn't stop.
And they gave me antibiotics, just in case :dohh: 
The pain was unbelievable, so I asked for an epidural just so that I could get a few hours sleep whilst my body did it's stuff but they wouldn't let me, they said it might stop the contractions :hissy: 
So they gave me gas and air and I felt all dizzy and then threw up in DH's face :rofl: so they gave me an anti sickness tablet and I waited a while and tried it again. The midwife was great telling me to suck in and puff out as I feel the pain starting to come. Fantastic stuff, my eyes were rolling and I coulnd't focus, the pain was still there but it just took the edge off it :cloud9: 

Anyhow, almost 9 hours later 13 stitches, a 2nd degree tear and almost 2 hours of pushing my little man came into the world and the relief was absolutely amazing, well worth all the blood sweat and tears. He's absolutely gorgeous and so well behaved.
We're still getting used to the bottle feeds and changing etc and it's a complete shock to the system having no time to yourself and putting someone else first but I wouldn't change a thing. It's an amazing experience.

DH was fantastic and I love him to bits for all of the support he gave to me :hugs: he's a fantastic daddy.

Sorry the story is a bit long, couldn't help getting carried away lol. I'm so proud of my little man and love being a mummy.

Cx


----------



## wannabmum

What a beautiful little man ou have n love the name, I know the birth was so difficult buut one look at face and you know it was all worth it.:headspin: 

Stacey xx


----------



## Trinity

Aww hun .. sounds like you had a bit of a time with it then. But as Stacey said its all worth it in the end when you look at your beautiful baby boy. Glad all is well and that you are both loving being mummy and daddy.


----------



## Caroline

What a beautiful little man you got. What a nightmare u didn't get an epi, i hated gas and air, just hurt my throat and didn't even take off edge. I never got epi either, lo arrived b4 they could do it lol.

Hope u not too sore. Glad u home now. It totally changes your life having a lo, but definately worth it.

Take CAre
Caroline xx


----------



## Imi

Congratulations!

He looks soooo sweet!!!

Hope you heal quick! 

xxx


----------



## Suz

:hugs: That is a wonderful story. Im so excited for you. Congrats and you have a beautiful Son.:hugs:


----------



## Layla

aww Congrats hun! he is lovely.

Hope you feel better soon

x


----------



## Jo

Congrats hun, he is a gorgeous little chap :)


----------



## weestar21

many congratul;ations to u babes and what a stunning little man you have ;)
xxxxx


----------



## bexxie

Disgusting they would not give you an epi,I would have dies without mone you brave girl.

He is beautiful Charm he has a lovely mouth,and gorgeous skin colour. Well done and you sound well chipper.

Congratulations!
Bex.x


----------



## vicky

glad everything went well for you hun, he is beautiful


----------



## stephlw25

Crikey he was in no rush to come out was he !!!!! lol
Well done you !
Congratulations xxxxx


----------



## Spunky Cupkake

congrats mrs e he absolutley gorgeous i love his name at last hes here take it easy now hun chat soon 

spunky xxx


----------



## twinkletoes

awww hes gorgeous hun! a proper little stunner! congrats x


----------



## Helen

Well done you. He's lovely. 

Good choice of name too... :thumpup:... our Thomas was nearly Thomas Steven. :lol:


----------



## Mynxie

he is gorgeous!


----------



## Eelis

Look at all that hair! Congrats :happydance:


----------



## Iwantone!!!

what a beautiful little boy u ve


----------



## Robyn_

aww hes so gorgeous :) congratualtions 
xx


----------



## Tam

CONGRATULATIONS BABE!!!!! HE IS LOVELY, SO CUTE.......LOVELY STORY BABE, SOUNDS LIKE HE WAS WELL COMFY, NEXT TIME TURN YOUR TUMMY INTO A 3*** RATHER THAN A 5***** ;)


----------

